# NAT/DHCP inside dongle



## nikhil_no_1 (Jul 29, 2015)

Hi,

We are using TP-Link MR3020 3G/4G Portable router with Huawei K5150 4G dongle.
When I use the combination here in India, I see public IP getting assigned as the WAN IP of the TP-Link router.
However when the same is tried with an European operator, the TP-Link WAN IP is private IP (192.168.9.x) which means the public IP is with the dongle and it is running a DHCP server and doing NAT.
This is a problem for us. I don't understand how the same router/dongle can behave differently.
Does anybody have any thoughts?

Thanks.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 29, 2015)

in India many 3g operators give direct/public ip to connecting devices without using any NAT & i am guessing european operator gave internal ip in range 192.168.x.x to connecting devices using NAT.operators can assign public as well as private ip to connecting devices.


----------

